# spotting / period 4 weeks after 1st miscarriage



## DebbieDooDaa

I miscarried on the 12th September after the 1st dose of medical management treatment for a MMC. It wasn't a MMC as such because I was totally aware of it (bleeding and bad cramps) but it was diagnosed as such because the scan on the morning of the 12th confirmed that the heartbeat had stopped but the pregnancy hadn't passed.

I passed the pregnancy on the same day and bled like a normal (although slightly heavy) period for a week after. 

Had no problems after this other than lower backache (pretty constant), painful ovulation, and a little bit of spotting with ovulation. 

I don't know when my AF would be due, but I've felt like I'm about to come on for the last week. I've had mild cramps here and there, progressively more painful breasts and just that feeling of heaviness around my lower abdomen. 

I've been spotting since Sunday morning but it hasn't come to anything. Just a little bit of pink after wiping (sorry if TMI!), which is now more brown. 

I was told to expect unusual periods at first, but I thought it would mean heavier and more painful. I don't know if I can even class this as a period? And obviously I'm worried that it's leading up to something that's going to be agonising and really heavy :(

Does anyone have any similar experiences to this?

P.S, At first I was convinced I had conceived this month because of such painful breasts much earlier than usual after ovulation. I've taken a pregnancy test yesterday and it confirmed that I'm not pregnant. 

xxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi huni :hugs:

Sorry about your loss x

I had a MMC in november 2010 and a MC in May 2011. The first and second periods after both were pretty normal, not much heavier. but more painful. I knew that this is normal. 3rd period came 2 weeks late :wacko: thus proving it can take a few cycles to get back to normal x
My friend who had a MMC her period afterwards was light and she was saying she was surprised as thought it would be heavy. suppose everyones different :hugs:
Id embrace the fact its light and not painful :flower: 
Maybe thats as heavy as it will get. Just have to wait it out and see xxx

:hugs:


----------



## TjSr

Hey! I miscarried 4 weeks ago with my first one and I'm kind of going through what you did...haven't had a period yet pink spotting and brownish discharge randomly. Wondering whatever came of everything with you? Did your period end up coming shortly after? This is a confusing process :( thanks in advance!


----------

